# 2011 HAAS in St Louis...cost?



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

http://www.haashow.com/events/daily-events

http://www.haashow.com/registration

It looks like you have to be a professional haunt or vendor, but there are ways to get on the lists. If you're lucky enough to know someone that can hook you up, you'll have contact HAAS (there is a toll free # at their site) for the pricing.

As far as the haunts that are going to be open, you can go (if you buy tickets in advance). I've attended a few here in Houston (not the actual convention, but the haunts that had a special night for the vendors will let you buy tickets even if you're not a pro). It looks like http://www.thedarkness.com/ will be having a special live actor run-through during the convention, but you must purchase the tickets in advance. I would call them and ask what you can do to go. 

.

THURSDAY - MARCH 10, 2011
The Darkness, Terror Visions Tour LIVE with Real Actors
7:30pm - 10:30pm
The Darkness is known WORLD wide as one of the best haunted houses will be totally renovated with new scenes, special effects, custom animations and more just for this tour. Terror Visions located inside The Darkness is one of the WORLDS best 3D haunted houses will feature new and exciting illusions.

This event is limited to the first 800 guests. No camera's and no video allowed. Tickets MUST be purcahsed in advance. For ticket information CLICK HERE.

FRIDAY - MARCH 11, 2011
Lemp Brewery Haunted House Tour LIVE with Real Actors
7:30pm - 11:30pm
On this tour you will enter one of America's scariest REAL haunted houses as you are taken 4 stories underground in real caves and caverns at the Lemp Brewery Haunted Houses.

This event is limited to the first 500 guests. No camera's and no video allowed. Tickets MUST be purcahsed in advance. For ticket information CLICK HERE.


----------



## spookyJ (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks Frankie's girl...yeah, I do know the details about being invited or owning your own biz... but, there's no links for ticket pricing anywhere, I'm assuming probably $30-40 per day or can get 2 day pass or something.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

You have to register at: http://www.haashow.com/

And as Frankie's Girl said, you have to be a Haunt Owner or Retailer. They will ask for your Tax ID / Bussiness ID when you register.


----------



## Dr. Dark (Aug 6, 2009)

There is NO cost to get into the tradeshow, once you are registered. You technically have to be a business entity to get registered, or get an invitation from a vendor. I've heard that Corey from Minions Web is happy to oblige. Just e-mail him and ask. I happen to have a tax ID#, so it's never been a problem.


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

If you have Halloween/Haunt related receipts totaling $200 or more you can register as a home haunter. There is no entry fee. The show is amazing and packed full of ideas for the home haunter. Bring cash and a credit card because there are some great deals there too. I hope to see you all there!


----------



## spookyJ (Feb 20, 2010)

JonnF3, Do those receipts need to be from the previous year? I think about 1k in receipts from 2009 ... not sure if that would work?


----------



## spookyJ (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks Dr Dark... I'll check out minions web, been there alot so be very cool if get some invites !


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Spooky, not sure about 2009 receipts but you can always try. Minions Web (Corey) had hooked me up in the past. He has a pretty good booth too so stop by and buy something from him. Lol


----------

